# Additional Coding Certs



## em2177 (Feb 11, 2009)

It seems like more employers are looking for additional certifications. (CPC, CPC-H and CCS) are the most recognized I would say in the state of California. Has anyone noticed that trend as well???


----------



## mad_one80 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm also from CA (OC) and noticed that also....our company just hired 2 more coders and they are both dual certified (cpc and ccs-p and the other is cpc and cpc-p).....it's a growing (and expensive) trend!


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 11, 2009)

Someone posted a similar observation on the AHIMA CoP recently.  She mentioned that her RHIA was "good enough" when she obtained it decades ago, but now employers are requesting additional, separate coding credentials.

I'd concur with both of your statements.  As the body of knowledge for HIM and coding grows, it's necessary to substantiate that the coders hired are committed to continuing education and the best, possible candidates.  In part, multiple credentials can demonstrate that a coder has a more versatile work potential.

Although not a requirement for my employer, I do encourage staff to pursue multiple credentials if they're so inclined.  It think it makes each of them more marketable.


----------



## em2177 (Feb 11, 2009)

That is why I am preparing for the CPC-H and the CCS test examinations!!! Dont want to stay behind....


----------



## Icode4U (Feb 12, 2009)

*Ccs~cpc-h*

I also am studying the books for both of these tests.  I was told that the CCS is the "masters" of all coding.  Why would I want to persue the CPC-H?  I did not really have an answer.   Regardless of whether I pass each of these exams, if you don't use it you loose it.  

I am a life time student, I agree with Kevin, learn....learn.....learn.....


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 12, 2009)

I totally agree with Kevin also.  My employer encourages me to get specialty certs now, as they show initiative, desire to learn, among other things, and in our case, clients like knowing what we know I guess (ie an ortho client wants to know I know ortho).  Its funny though, I just had a conversation with my sister, and she wants to know why I keep taking exams?  She says isn't one enough?  I told her I just LOVE to take the exams, lol!  Seriously though, I like the challenge of the exam and learning new things about what I am doing, and keeping up with all the new stuff, like new procedures, etc.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 7, 2009)

mmorningstarcpc said:


> I totally agree with Kevin also.  My employer encourages me to get specialty certs now, as they show initiative, desire to learn, among other things, and in our case, clients like knowing what we know I guess (ie an ortho client wants to know I know ortho).  Its funny though, I just had a conversation with my sister, and she wants to know why I keep taking exams?  She says isn't one enough?  I told her I just LOVE to take the exams, lol!  Seriously though, I like the challenge of the exam and learning new things about what I am doing, and keeping up with all the new stuff, like new procedures, etc.



I would love to get more involved with cardiothoracic coding, I know it would be a challenge. I have gotten so "comfortable" and used to only coding e/m and small office procedures as this is what I do on a daily basis.  It would be nice to get "outside" the e/m box.  I recently attended a roundtable with the Baltimore MD chapter last month and they have a cardiac roundtable coming up this fall that I would love to attend.  It is a good idea to know and learn about other  areas of coding besides what you are comfortable with.  It will be a challenge but I think I'm up for it.

Thanks to all who posted on this thread.


----------

